# sundance led control panel died??



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi all

at wellesbourne rally and the control panel appears to have died, not sure of make just says ne183 on it, started off fine then noticed backlight was on but display was missing, i some what foolishly switched it off, thinking it may reset but it wont switch back on but luckily it must have a failsafe and put heating, water heater and lights permanantly on, but you cant do anything with the control panel itself ie check batterys water level etc, its on a 07 sundance we have owned 3 months, not even sure if can claim on warranty or if it can be repaired or reset? scared do try too much as we,re using the van, any help will be greatly appreciated

mark


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Mark,

The first thing to do is perform a system reset, by disconnecting the MHU (if attached), the leisure battery fuse(s) and other other power generating devices (such as solar panels). Leave it for a minute or two, and then reconnect all the fuses / connections.

Let me know how that goes.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Mark,

I had the same problem with my sundance 07.
I was advised to disconect the control panel "held on by 2 screws ",and give it a wipe, and put back.
It was suggested there may be condensation causing the problem.
No problem after that,although i dont have the vehicle now.
Hope this helps.

Les


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hi Mark,

Did the reset work?

I have sent you a PM as I may be able to help

Stewart


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> The first thing to do is perform a system reset, by disconnecting the MHU (if attached), the leisure battery fuse(s) and other other power generating devices (such as solar panels). Leave it for a minute or two, and then reconnect all the fuses / connections.
> 
> ...


hi ash tried disconnecting all power inputs to it, even disconnected connectors on back of panel and removed the little back up battery, still none of the led element is working, altho certain buttons work but dont lite up, water and lights, any further suggestions? thanks in advance

les checked back of unit no condensation present, all appears fine

thanks stewart will pm you

mark


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Mark,

I was going to suggest that you disconnect the connector at the rear as the next step, but clearly that hasn't worked.

If the buttons are working, but the display is not, then I would suggest it is not a communication issue, but the panel may well be faulty, and it could be the graphics chip on the PCB.

I'm afraid it requires a trip back to you dealer. They may have a spare panel they can connect, and they may also have a spare fusebox that you can try, just in case.

Ash


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I was going to suggest that you disconnect the connector at the rear as the next step, but clearly that hasn't worked.
> 
> ...


hi ash here may lay a problem, i bought van privately, would this be covered under warranty? if so what dealer would i go to the supplying dealer 190 miles away?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Mark,

The warranty terms and conditions are outlined in your handbook, which you should have received with your MH. If not, it can be downloaded from our website.

Providing the vehicle is less than 3 years old (from date of original purchase, and complies with the conditions), then yes, it is still within the warranty period. For example, if it is a 2007 season MH, first purchased in January 2008, then it is still within the warranty.

With regards to dealers, any Swift Group Dealer is able to deal with warranty and servicing issues. Again, a full list can be found on our website, and there maybe one closer who would be willing to take a look.

I hope that helps.

Ash


----------

